# Help with Backflow Preventer



## Hweddle (3 mo ago)

I bought a 1920's home this past spring and am hoping to blow out my sprinklers. The irrigation system was installed in the late 40's, complete with copper pipes and a 5000 gallon underground tank the old well would fill so the pumps could pull enough water to push through 1" pipes. The well was taken out of service when the house got city water, but there is still some very old plumbing. Part of the old plumbing is my backflow preventer. The problem is I have never ever seen the system that is currently in place. Take a look at the picture and give me any ideas.

I will likely update this at some point, but hoping to just blow them out for this season.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

I would wonder if it even still works.
You could always take it apart to see if the parts are still moving and not stuck. It may need seals.
I hope you know how to solder.😀


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Its a vacuum breaker.
If its for an irrigation system. You might check with your code plumbing code enforcement. Most require full backflow preventer these days. Also usually has to be worked on by a licensed plumber.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

yes, an atmospheric vacuum breaker...and it is missing the shutoff valves before and after. Upgrading this looks to be a lot of work.
Maybe you should collect all the copper $$$$$$


----------

